# Stealth Edibles?



## p8ntbllr234 (Jun 4, 2010)

ok so I made my first true edible today which was 2 firecrackers with about .5 of dank. PB on both sides and ground up weed. I preheated oven to 325 and put them in for 22 min. I ate both of them and felt little to nothing. So I want and try to make something different that works everytime and it also has to be stealth as in no smell. The firecrackers had 0 smell and would of been perfect if it actually worked. Have any ideas why my firecrackers didn't work or what I should make next. I can't make a whole bunch of cannabutter and store it b/c of the folks. Got any ideas?


----------



## poplars (Jun 5, 2010)

lol . . . . . . if cannabutter isn't stealth to you, then I got nothin'.


----------



## p8ntbllr234 (Jun 5, 2010)

so your telling me that cannabutter doesn't smell when you make it? Thats what I said stealth was........dick head


----------



## poplars (Jun 5, 2010)

sorry buddy I don't think it's possible to cook cannabis in any way without some sort of smell.


----------



## conepuller2299 (Jun 18, 2010)

green dragon, get a bottle of ever clear, or just sum vodka anything really and stash it in a cupboard in u rroom for 2 weeks with bud in it
have sum and run off the walls


----------



## conepuller2299 (Jun 18, 2010)

stealth enough for you? but lemme geuss, seeing a show ur living with your "folks" ur underage and cant buy alcohol *sigh*


----------



## poplars (Jun 18, 2010)

green dragon kinda sucks in comparison to true cannabutter edibles . . . . even if you get it to work, the effects come on strong but wear off fast . . 

with cannabutter edibles, they come on slow, but strong, and last hours and hours.

but yeah, this kid shouldn't be making edibles anyways . . . there's nothing truly 'stealth' enough for him. in a perfect world he'd be able to make cannabutter with 0 smell but sorry it's not a perfect world.


----------



## NBKA (Jun 18, 2010)

p8ntbllr234 said:


> so your telling me that cannabutter doesn't smell when you make it? Thats what I said stealth was........dick head


No really tell Us how you really feel........


----------



## akgrown (Jun 19, 2010)

Check out my cook book recipie i posted recently. It is a recipie for Hard Candy containing the ganj.


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

so in short this has nothing to do with actual stealth edibles but how to turn cannabis into butter etc without mummy and daddy noticing. so as said, basically stating "i'm too young to be here"


----------



## poplars (Jun 19, 2010)

Fisherman Pete said:


> so in short this has nothing to do with actual stealth edibles but how to turn cannabis into butter etc without mummy and daddy noticing. so as said, basically stating "i'm too young to be here"


 EXACTLY. I didn't feel like mentioning it, but for real fuck this kid if he doesn't have a space in which he can cook edibles without someone being alarmed there's no help we could possibly give him, hes asking for miracles here ahaha.


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

edibles by definition are stealth


----------



## Blimpy (Jun 22, 2010)

and besides, even if green dragon hits you like a brick wall and wears off just as fast, the bud can usually be dried out and smoked once you're done infusing it into your booze. I always had a bottle under the bed when I was a young'un...


----------



## Tokeme (Jul 4, 2010)

Rawr! How do I make Firecrackers? I keep trying but I dont get any results. By the way I dont care if it smells or isnt "stealthy"


----------

